#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Lasergamen in februari ;D

## Crew

Vaak willen onze Mgharba samen leuke activiteiten doen als Lasergamen, Paintball of karten, maar dan bots je meestal op het probleem dat in je vriendengroep de meesten meestal 'niet kunnen'. 

Nu hebben wij (een groep gevormd van Marokkaanse studenten vanuit het hele land), om samen eens in de zoveel tijd een leuke activiteit te doen.

Dit keer is het *lasergamen* in *Utrecht*. (Dit, omdat Utrecht centraal ligt en de reistijd zo ook voor iedereen eerlijker verdeeld is).

Op dit moment zijn er *negen plaatsen van de twintig* bezet. De verhouding staat op dit moment op 5 dames en 4 heren. De leeftijdsklasse schommelt tussen de 20 en de 26 jaar. 

Ben jij een gezellig persoon en heb je een gaatje vrij in februari? Aarzel dan niet om een PM te sturen! Eventueel een zus, broer of vriend mag uiteraard mee. 

Fijne avond nog!

----------


## Prince30

Had ik ook wel willen doen. Jammer gemist.

----------

